# Euclid Creek @ Wildwood



## melissakasterman (Aug 27, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has tried Euclid Creek at Wildwood for Steelhead? ODNR lists this area as a place for Steelhead.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=6bV6qLXSG2Q=&tabid=19478

Thanks.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ummmmmmmm, no.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Nope......


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumor has it, there's a man with a golden thong that fishes there.......


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

steelhead cant swim up creeks that small


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

no way, man. best bet is to stick to the bigger tribs.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

fisherman33 said:


> steelhead cant swim up creeks that small


Definatly gonna deny that one. As for Euclid, the fish are there, not in strong numbers though. The local yokels fish it pretty hard. That place really brings the characters


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

fisherman33 said:


> steelhead cant swim up creeks that small


o really?


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Definatly gonna deny that one. As for Euclid, the fish are there, not in strong numbers though. The local yokels fish it pretty hard. That place really brings the characters


You mean the local yizokels dawg??? Dont fish a pin there it'll end up jacked and used for a car rim...


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

> Wondering if anyone has tried Euclid Creek at Wildwood for Steelhead?


Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=156039#ixzz0zfNEW37M

Yes, Euclid creek produces steel from its Lake Erie mouth on South to Lakeshore Blvd. and beyond back to the ponded area South of the freeway. I caught the biggest one there, about 300 ft from the lake, that I have ever caught in my life. Slip sinker with a #10 hook tied directly to the line baited with 2 loose spawn eggs. Casted almost to the far shore and dropped it in about 3 feet short of being on the dirt. Kept the bail open on the spinning rig and let the spawn bottom bounce with the current. She ripped 3 really great runs South, North and then South again and made 2 jumps before I was able to even begin to retrieve line.
The guys are right about the characters hanging out there, so go in the morning after sunup and try for a couple hours. I got tired of fishing there and listening to the nonsense from the drunks that eventually all show up from the area and changed to the Chagrin, but that's another story.

spinner


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

ParmaBass said:


> Rumor has it, there's a man with a golden thong that fishes there.......


I dont know if I should laugh or be a litte mad about that comment? You see that gold thong man was the guy who came on to me at wildwood... Point is that I wrote a post warning people about the guy and I end up getting flack from some of you guys,... If you read the post you'll see that I could have beat the guy up or yelled at him, but instead I was a little shocked and afraid.. maybee he had a gun maybee he had a knife who knows...but that whole thread kinda turned me off to this site but I still post on the steelhead forum and I like reading the reports and all... Parma Bass Im not mad at you or anything like that just wondering about the post thats all... Sorry to get this so off the subject on this thread guys...


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

ParmaBass said:


> Rumor has it, there's a man with a golden thong that fishes there.......


Comon salmon king that is just funny. Your experience there is not something to shun off, I agree you never know nowadays if someone is nuts and has a weapon or something. But looking back now that you're ok and it's over, that's funny. Not something you read about everyday on the fishing forum


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

bigcats28 said:


> no way, man. best bet is to stick to the bigger tribs.


Especially the east side ones!


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Bottom line is odds are, you'll probably get either get kicked out, arrested, or shot... or even worse than that... skunked.

Just my 02.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Rumor has it, there's a man with a golden thong that fishes there.......


And that's not the only thing you have to worry about up there.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

C'mon Salmon King, don't be a golden thong hater. . . . . . .. . 

Seriously though, I've fished there a few times and never had a problem. Maybe I'm just lucky.... or scary.... or seem crazier than the locals . . . . .


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

....just what in the hell is going on in here???


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Guys, your post's have been deleted, take your feud to the Pm's, gobyslayer, check your PM's....


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Especially the east side ones!


 exactly.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

haha... I couldn't remember if I read about the golden thong on here or someone told me about it. I meant nothing by it.. I found it quite comical when I read it, but could definately see it being UNFUNNY it were to happen to me. I know there's fish in there, I just don't enjoy combat fishing and just about everytime I've been there during Steelhead season it's been shoulder to shoulder and about HALF of the fisherman were actually attempting to hook a fish legally. I'd rather fish the Rocky on a Saturday afternoon than Euclid Creek...


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

MuskieJim said:


> Comon salmon king that is just funny. Your experience there is not something to shun off, I agree you never know nowadays if someone is nuts and has a weapon or something. But looking back now that you're ok and it's over, that's funny. Not something you read about everyday on the fishing forum


i know what your saying I guess I over reacted a little


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

ParmaBass said:


> haha... I couldn't remember if I read about the golden thong on here or someone told me about it. I meant nothing by it.. I found it quite comical when I read it, but could definately see it being UNFUNNY it were to happen to me. I know there's fish in there, I just don't enjoy combat fishing and just about everytime I've been there during Steelhead season it's been shoulder to shoulder and about HALF of the fisherman were actually attempting to hook a fish legally. I'd rather fish the Rocky on a Saturday afternoon than Euclid Creek...


Thanks for clearing that up Parma bass... Oh yeah I caught a skipper on the Chagrin today... right before the rain..


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

You can catch steel there. Right now is a good time to walk out on the rocks and throw KO wobblers and Little cleos silver/blue and silver/ green are the best two, right at the mouth and toward the peer wall. They just swim in and around there. Also I wade in the the river sometimes from the bridge to where the grass stops and the rocks start. There is a sopt where there is a sand outreach and it its about 4' in the deeps part of the river and the steel just hang out right there. E 72nd on the small horseshoe is a good spot for throwing spoons and spinners like mepps, roosters and blue fox.

Some luagh at the Euclid creek, but I have had some great days out of there. It can get crazy over there at times, but Div of Wildlife and State Parks hang out over there alot, as well as CPD.

And of course The Grand, Chagrin, The Ash and the Conny will giveyou a shot at a ton more fish.


----------



## StradicSteel (Sep 20, 2010)

I have fished there for years and have never had any issues. I have had some of my best days at Euclid creek.


----------



## trac1 (Aug 8, 2010)

I went down there for Sunday and the only thing I pulled out of the river was a old dirty sock! But it made me laugh.


----------

